# The Bald Hind - Chigwell - July 2011



## nelly (Jul 17, 2011)

The Bald Hind opened in 1770 as "The Bald Faced Hind"
(Bald Face refers to an animal that has a white strip down the forehead. Hind refers to a female red deer).

The fist publican on record was a Mr Levi Grout in 1822, the pub stayed in his family till 1902, passed on to Susannah Grout (Wife), Ann Grout (Daughter), Thomas Grout (Son), Louisa A Grout (Daughter) and James Catley (Grandson, apparently aged 7)

Planning permission was granted to Central Investment Properties in May 2011 to demolish the pub and Build a block of 14 two and three bedroom flats

The Bald Hind in the 1950's
































































































Thanks for looking


​


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, that place is fantastic. I cant believe there gonna knock it down for flats. You could have that up and running again in no time. Guess theres not the trade anymore....So sad.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a lovely place. Such an amazing building. Bet the flats won't look half as nice


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 17, 2011)

Great set of pics Nelly,another sad day for the pub trade though.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just the one today bud? Nice shots why knock it down you could convert it ffs at least the history is kept in some way then


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 17, 2011)

What a fantastic report! I grew up in a pub, and these shots bought my whole childhood back! 
Also goes to show that what looks 100% sealed to the population is actually accessable by the chosen few! 
Keep up the excellent work dude!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 17, 2011)

Shame, another old pub soon to vanish  At least you got in there and got some pics while you had the chance.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, that's really nice. Fabulous looking building and great to see so much left untouched inside too. Cheers, Nelly. 
Frightening how pubs are disappearing daily. Another one bites the dust. 
Funny story...
I was standing with a group of friends at a wedding reception and we were talking about this. I said that I blame the celebrity chefs on TV for that and for the no smoking ban. The guy standing next to me replied...'you've got my grandmother to blame for that'. That's when I remembered that he's the grandson of the late Fanny Craddock.  Absolute true story.


----------



## smiler (Jul 21, 2011)

It must have been a decent pub once, its not looking that bad now, it seems there are more and more closing each year, I have nosed around a few with Muppet, the power was still on in one, I noticed this when he turned the lights on and I needed change my underwear.


----------

